# --Need Help Identifying Rifle PLease--



## 9mmpainpill (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello everybody, im new here, and I need to know what kind of rifles these are. I have searched, but cant seem to figure out what it is..

Here is a picture of them.









I am trying to figure out who uses these types of weapons (countries, military...etc) and when they would have been used by them. So, any information you can give me on them would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

albanian sks so it looks. maybe....... with a muzzlebrake. a better pic might help

http://www.surplusrifle.com/shooting/al ... /index.asp


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Maybe a Hakim rifle from Egypt?

http://securityarms.com/20010315/galleryfiles/1800/1829.htm

Or a French MAS 49 ?.

http://members.cchat.com/mogley/mas49.jpg


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

After further looking at the flat bolt, and the bolt handle, it could be a US M14. Kinda hard to tell from your pic.

http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/m14.htm


----------



## 9mmpainpill (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all the help!

It took me a little while, but I found another picture....this should help a bit.


----------



## 9mmpainpill (Jun 4, 2006)

I think its safe to say that it is infact a M14....thanks for all your help, it is greatly appreciated. :beer:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Actually, it is an M1A unless it happens to be a Chinese copy.

The selector cutout on the right side is the give away. It is missing as well as the dismount slot for the disconnect bar.


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

M1A is a Springfield Armory product. M14 is a designation for the gun made by many companies, including the military select fire M14 and civilian semi autos.


----------



## alucardshotgun (Jul 13, 2006)

I dont rely know that much about guns so i hope someone can help me. On my rifle it says 20 gauge 3' magnum eagle arms N.YN.Y. companion Pat.n.49382-54476gardone V.T. ITALY M.A.V.I. 
Someone please help.

-Zeke-


----------

